# Slow?



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Comp so slow, I can barely post anything. Have restarted several times. What else can I do?


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

Is it your internet connection or your computer? Did this happen all of a sudden or has it been getting slower over time?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Clear all of your temp files, and download and run ccleaner.
ask if you don't know how to do either.

Also run a good (Free) anti-malware program (malwarebytes, spybot, etc)


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Also, defrag the thing at least once a month. 

Click on the Start button, click for "All Programs" (I'm using Vista and that's how it comes up, whichever system you use, open "All Programs" or the equivalent). 

Find "Accessories", click on it, and find "System Tools". Click it open and look for disc clean up, run that, then run disc defragmenter. If it has not been defragged in a long time, it may take several hours. Set it right before you go to bed and let it run all night. 

This, plus what the folks up thread suggested. The thing gets bogged down over time with all sort of junk. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Comp so slow, I can barely post anything. Have restarted several times. What else can I do?


Sounds like you're out of memory. You can check that in the Task Manager. To bring up the Task Manager do a ctrl-alt-delete (that is, press all three of those keys at the same time), then click Start Task Manager. Select the Performance tab. What does it say in the CPU Usage & Memory windows?


----------

